# Surprise found floating



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

So I'm out on CC, offshore about 150 yards, fishing a dropoff, when I spot something colorful floating nearby. My first thought was that somebody had forgotten their marker buoy. Then I saw that the item was shaped like a pyramid. As I got closer I could tell it was made of tarp or fabric, with a chrome ring at the top. Maybe a wind sock? By now I gotta know, so I start to pull it in-and it is HEAVY. What the...? Am I another one of these fishermen who finds a dead body-wrapped in a tarp? So I keep pulling and start to make a little progress and...its only a tent. Fully constructed, with poles, rain fly, and all, and full of water. Sorry to be so melodramatic, I couldn't help it. I did a search to see if there was already a "Weird thing found" thread and only found the "Weirdest thing you've caught" thread. So, anyone lose a tent at CC lately? And, OK, whats the weirdest thing you've FOUND? (Mods: Sorry if you think this should be in the "caught" thread, or if there is already a "found" thread.)


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmm experienced hikers/campers tie down their tents at least the 4 corners on a good day. Was it a kmart tent? Could not imagine if someone put up a really nice $500 tent. Only to come back watch it fly like a kite into the lake...

If it was close to the shore a catfish might have made it a home?


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Yea, it is kind of a KMart tent. About 6x6, fiberglass/bungee poles. But definitely not near the shore. Stuck up out of the water about 2 to 3 inches way out in the middle of the lake. Looks like it wasn't in the water for very long.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Look on the bright side, if it`s still in good shape you gained a tent for the effort. If not, you helped the lake and fellow boaters and fishermen by removing it. Lastly, it WASN`T "occupied'...


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Good Fishin'
NightProwler


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe they left in a hurry because they saw this?


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

A few years back I had to stop and put oil in my boat on the river in November, and while I was pouring the oil in I was looking at a tree that had been washed into the middle of the river and noticed there was what appeared to be a dead deer floating in it. So after topping off the oil I trolling motored over and thought that is one big deer and I can't see it's head, so I reached down and pulled up two bucks. They had locked antlers and ended up drowning. Kind of a cool find. Let me see if I can dig up the pictures of them.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Bazzin05 said:


> A few years back I had to stop and put oil in my boat on the river in November, and while I was pouring the oil in I was looking at a tree that had been washed into the middle of the river and noticed there was what appeared to be a dead deer floating in it. So after topping off the oil I trolling motored over and thought that is one big deer and I can't see it's head, so I reached down and pulled up two bucks. They had locked antlers and ended up drowning. Kind of a cool find. Let me see if I can dig up the pictures of them.


That's pretty wild man. I was out at east fork last year and had really good luck fishing around a dead deer in the river. For some reason the bass really liked it. Kind of twisted, but structure is structure!


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

In the early '90's Me and a buddy camped on an island in the Great Miami to fish for cats. It was dusk and we were gathering firewood and I noticed blonde hair in a log jam that was up in some trees about 6 feet high. I pulled the wood down and washed up with it was a blow up doll. Me and my buddy had a great time. Not with the blowup doll but by catching a bunch of cats. I think we gave the doll a name but like all the best broads I've ever met I can't remember what happened to her.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Way back when (Im guessing mid 80s); I was wading in 4 mile creek and I saw part of a rib cage sticking out of the mud. My hair stood up, my mouth went dry and it felt like my heart stopped. I started diggingthen I found a hoof. What a relief that was! I took a step back and looked again; it was obviously not human. I get a good chuckle every time I think about that, it scared the crap out of me.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> Way back when (Im guessing mid 80s); I was wading in 4 mile creek and I saw part of a rib cage sticking out of the mud. My hair stood up, my mouth went dry and it felt like my heart stopped. I started diggingthen I found a hoof. What a relief that was! I took a step back and looked again; it was obviously not human. I get a good chuckle every time I think about that, it scared the crap out of me.


If that had happened on halloween that would be a perfect story!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Earlier this year I found a kayak wedged under some trees on the LMR. I dug it out and brought it home. I then called the division of watercraft and got the owners name from the registation and they came to pick itup the next day. I know the feeling of wondering if there is a dead body in there!


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Wow Thanks. That must be the tent that blew out of my boat on CC labor day weekend. LOL, strange find


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

It was a fish attractor.
;>)


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

speaking of carcasses in creeks.. 2 years ago my friend and I found a severed deer head in 4 mile while we were there, wondered where the body was. We go back to my car and notice on the rocky cliff next to it that there were give or take 20 smelly garbage bags. Sure enough they were filled with dead deer.. road kill maybe?


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bazzin05 said:


> A few years back I had to stop and put oil in my boat on the river in November, and while I was pouring the oil in I was looking at a tree that had been washed into the middle of the river and noticed there was what appeared to be a dead deer floating in it. So after topping off the oil I trolling motored over and thought that is one big deer and I can't see it's head, so I reached down and pulled up two bucks. They had locked antlers and ended up drowning. Kind of a cool find. Let me see if I can dig up the pictures of them.


Here are the pics of the locked up bucks I found.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/album.php?albumid=1838


----------



## Vinny10 (Mar 24, 2011)

A tent, that's a nice find! Over the summer I reeled up my line to find a dead bat on my hook lol. Anyway, what were you fishing for in CC, muskie?????


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Last summer out on Erie my buddy hooked what he thought was a nice walleye only to reel up a condom, he hooked it in the rolled up part and it filled with water like a melon, fought like heck. There I stood with the net only to have that. Still held water I told him he could use it as a canteen.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Vinny10 said:


> A tent, that's a nice find! Over the summer I reeled up my line to find a dead bat on my hook lol. Anyway, what were you fishing for in CC, muskie?????


Sorry, been away a couple days. I wasn't muskie fishing. I was out fishing a ledge trying to see if I could find some larger saugeye. I had been catching some decent keepers, but there have got to be some pigs in there somewhere. I have never been able to locate the big boys, if they're there, probably because I only fish for them in the fall.
And, btw eatwhatyoukeep, I assumed you were kidding about the tent blowing out of your boat, but if you're serious, I will certainly return it. I know they actually do make a tent to fit over bass boats-I think they call it a "bassroom", because they market it as something that enables you to answer nature's call out on the water. Probably a hot item on the women's tour! The one I found was big enough for two.........


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Thats too bad about the deer. I was catfishing in a relatives pond with my older brother and we pulled up in one day, a cat, a rc sailboat and a rubber boot. Pretty weird.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

When I was like 13 and lived in Lindenwald, I was fishing at linden lake. I hook into something and go to pull back on my line to break off, when I notice it starts to move. I kept at it for a while and get it in close enough to grab. It was a mongoose bmx bike... What really made that crazy was that it was obviously freshly dumped in the lake, as I was able to ride it home! lol. Tires had air, no rust or anything. I had that bike for like 5 years afterwords before it got stolen.


Another time back in the early 90's my mom and dad took me fishing with them at Twin Hills paylake, I watched my dad reel in a old pistol. It was covered in muck and grime, he took it up to the workers and gave it to them.


----------



## 14shadow (Apr 1, 2006)

About 10 years ago found a trolling motor submerged in about three feet of water at Cowan Lake. The funny thing was when we were done fishing we took it back to the truck and hooked it up to a battery and it worked fine.


----------

